

Show HN: Stoffi – a music player - pandatigox
https://github.com/simplare/stoffi

======
jcr
_> "This project should not be taken very seriously."_

I _really_ think you're being a bit too unfair to yourself and to your work,
so I suggest you remove that line. Most great programs start off simply and
grow.

The screen-cap image implies it's a ms-windows program, but readme.md does not
list any system or build requirements (particularly OS and toolchain).

If you have a website for the project (implied by the "Website" code
directory), you should link to it from github.

All in all, it looks great. Thanks for ShowHN'ing it.

~~~
0x0
I saw "using MonoMac.AppKit" in the source so it looks like it is for win32
and osx, using mono to bridge to native GUI?

~~~
UK-AL
It's no more of a bridge, then WinForms is a bridge to Win32...

------
marcusjt
[https://stoffiplayer.com/news](https://stoffiplayer.com/news) was last
updated 4 months ago (apart from the website folder)...

[https://stoffiplayer.com/news](https://stoffiplayer.com/news) was last
updated "December 24, 2012"...

This project doesn't show much signs of life, how is it news?

------
NicoJuicy
What is interesting is one of his other projects: dance analyzer, a plugin for
Stoffi

[https://github.com/simplare/dance_analyzer](https://github.com/simplare/dance_analyzer)

It uses Kinect for Windows to quantify dance movements

------
icc97
Err wow. I think you just killed off my use of VLC media player.

This fixes two major annoyances I've had with VLC in that it never handled
displaying the Genre in the playlist and there was some minor problems in the
meta files in my MP3s that meant I could never have all my files displayed as
it crashed when loading in the files.

It found all my MP3s both without me having to tell it where they were and
loaded them in quickly.

Awesome work!

------
johnchristopher
I love UI that don't skin themselves. I can't wait until that particular bug
is fixed though :).

[https://lut.im/r0wp5Fps/K2DypveC](https://lut.im/r0wp5Fps/K2DypveC)

(every label of the interface has the `text` text instead of the expected word
(`play`, `file`, etc.)

~~~
imme
I solved it by clicking on the last "Content" button in the menu bar and
switching the language twice (first to the second option, then back to
English).

------
michaelx386
At a glance this looks like a good project to learn from, specifically about
how to structure non-trivial programs. I write lots of spaghetti code and
struggle to keep things separate. This code looks clean and well documented.

------
egeozcan
Does it have support for WASAPI output on Windows? The output via DirectSound
is unacceptable for some with the obsession on bit-perfect output (or
Audiophiles, I suppose).

------
SnacksOnAPlane
I don't know if this is possible, but if a music player could integrate Amazon
Music, Spotify, internet radio, and local music, I'd be in love.

~~~
rxdazn
[https://www.mopidy.com/](https://www.mopidy.com/)

------
darklajid
Can anyone compare this to Banshee [1]?

1: [http://banshee.fm/](http://banshee.fm/)

------
mahkoh
>Cloud synchronization

>Silent upgrades

Welcome to the botnet.

